# Grey water



## Pilotewanderers (Nov 4, 2015)

I have been intending doing what I did today for some time as it seems Grey water is a grey area and I wanted to set my mind at rest over it. 

I got in touch with Trent Water and asked the question is it permissible to drop the Grey tank into (contents this is) into a road side drain/gulley/brander using which ever word you are used to. The answer was can't see a problem and the relevant law is this:

"Trade effluent is anything which is not domestic sewage (toilet, bath or handwashing waste) or uncontaminated surface water and roof drainage (rainwater).
Waste water discharges from hotels, pubs, restaurants, takeaways and caravan parks are not classed as trade effluent. They are, however, regulated under Section 111 of the Water Industry Act 1991. Premises found to be discharging fats, oils, greases and food scraps to sewer, which then cause blockages or prove injurious to the safe operation of our assets, can be prosecuted.

 Followed by:

The Water Industry Act 1991 defines Trade Effluent as:

"any liquid, either with or without particles of matter in suspension in the liquid, which is wholly or partly produced in the course of any trade or industry carried on at a trade premises."

Any waste water produced in the course of a trade or industry carried out at commercial or business premises is classed as “trade effluent”. Trade Effluent will include any waste water derived from a production process or from washing down or cooling activities.

Nothing there I can see to make me go on a site to drop the tank. 

PW


----------



## listerdiesel (Nov 4, 2015)

Shower water we will release onto parched grass or in a road, but washing up water we will dispose of at a disposal point.

Peter


----------



## Admin (Nov 4, 2015)

Grey waste....

Nooooooooooooooo...

Quick put them worms back in the can.

Only joking.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 4, 2015)

Admin said:


> Grey waste....
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo...
> 
> ...


There are worms in your grey waste????
Or are they in your black waste as you are requesting we put them in the can ( another flipping Americanism )


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh bugger. It's open.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Hell yea, fingers getting cracked, feet up ready to watch the sparks fly lol..........only kiddin, grey waste, wouldn't catch me commenting on it.....:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:*


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 4, 2015)

Come on let's have photos naming and shaming.

Anyone know this culprit




And this guy slopping grey waste everywhere wilst doing the washing up outside.


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Nov 4, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Shower water we will release onto parched grass or in a road, but washing up water we will dispose of at a disposal point.
> 
> Peter



Well all our waste water goes into the grey tank so down the road drain it goes as we have done for many years. 

PW


----------



## silverweed (Nov 4, 2015)

Well done Pilotwanderers.  However it appears your information is still not good enough for some. I have worked in the food industry in the past and believe me the grease a couple of fried sausages or what ever make is less than a drop in the ocean compared to commercial trade and totally unnoticeable in a tank of grey water discharge. A ditch or drain is more than capable of dealing with it which is why that information is there


----------



## Compo (Nov 4, 2015)

*grey waste*

just get a plastic bag fill it with grass and pass grey waste thru it and hey presto filtered water for any grass verge only cost 5 pence and dispose of carrier bag in the bin with other waste .


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 4, 2015)

I will carry on disposing of my grey water as I have always done, I go to Jim Hunters house while he is at work and empty mine on his drive View attachment 35043View attachment 35044


----------



## Admin (Nov 4, 2015)

Compo said:


> just get a plastic bag fill it with grass and pass grey waste thru it and hey presto filtered water for any grass verge only cost 5 pence and dispose of carrier bag in the bin with other waste .



The problem is that using a plastic bag then disposing of it, does more damage than the bits of organic waste it catches.


----------



## Admin (Nov 4, 2015)

I have joined GWA (Grey Water Anonymous), each week we meet:

"Hello, my name is Phil and I empty my grey water into street drains, in hedge rows and sometimes directly on to the grass where I am parked (depending upon the circumstances)".


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 4, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I will carry on disposing of my grey water as I have always done, I go to Jim Hunters house while he is at work and empty mine on his drive View attachment 35043View attachment 35044



Tezza ya fanny lol.... Ps I've got a rodding eye on my drive that I use to dispose of my grey and black waste if I need to return home with it, or if I'm away the good old grass in a bag trick does the job or a verge and the black waste gets disposed of correctly.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 4, 2015)

Admin said:


> I have joined GWA (Grey Water Anonymous), each week we meet:
> 
> "Hello, my name is Phil and I empty my grey water into street drains, in hedge rows and sometimes directly on to the grass where I am parked (depending upon the circumstances)".



*outrageous........*


----------



## merc the berc (Nov 4, 2015)

Do what i do, take a dump over a drain, flush said dump down said drain with the grey waste, VOILA.......

Everyone's a winner...


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 4, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Come on let's have photos naming and shaming.
> 
> Anyone know this culprit
> View attachment 35041
> ...



Never seen her before guv'nor.:raofl::raofl:


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 4, 2015)

Black waste disposal is easy, pour it over the railway tracks, the trains get the blame :dog:


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am lucky if I have two a week


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 4, 2015)

*Grey waste*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLNrLI3OBwg

:wacko:


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 4, 2015)

Well that last word threw me, what had millions of orgasms to do with grey waste .


----------



## Robmac (Nov 4, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Well that last word threw me, what had millions of orgasms to do with grey waste .



A million shades of Grey Annie.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh dear not again


----------



## The laird (Nov 4, 2015)

*Grey waste*

I think it's disgusting talking about filthy water ,yugh!!!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bring on the grey lol


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 4, 2015)

What is grey? my waste water is whitish or clear we use bio liquid and clean off plates (2) and implements (4) with a tissue then wash in hot water..
Mostly water nothing else goes into the tank which is 100litres and would take a long time to fill, unless we take showers a lot then it is only water with a minuscule amount of soft soap.  Where is the danger in that? As I have said before if you wash your car or GOD FORBID, huge MH  what do you do with the water? lay out a sheet and collect it.  There are too many people who are so precious about everything and probably have asthma from being TOO clean and never exposed to anything to spur on and strengthen the immune system.   The can of worms is open now and this COULD overtake the 5000 reply contest by tomorrow afternoon. As for dogs what do they do with their black waste water?
There said my bit, off you go with the infamous subject  pragmatic one side,  precious the other. This could cause a war at a rally.


----------



## n brown (Nov 4, 2015)

used to be a time a person could piss where they wanted, never mind a bit of washing up water. dogs and horses still can of course.
everything is starting to get on my fecking nerves- today i passed the gate to a play area,adjacent to a busy road and car park, and there was a little sign on the gate,in little person writing ' please don't smoke where we play '
aaarrgghhh! kids,you're enveloped in carcinogens,all ignored by the chelsea tractor driving do-gooders-does the old fart walking by with his soggy roll up really make any difference ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 4, 2015)

n brown said:


> used to be a time a person could piss where they wanted, never mind a bit of washing up water. dogs and horses still can of course.
> everything is starting to get on my fecking nerves- today i passed the gate to a play area,adjacent to a busy road and car park, and there was a little sign on the gate,in little person writing ' please don't smoke where we play '
> aaarrgghhh! kids,you're enveloped in carcinogens,all ignored by the chelsea tractor driving do-gooders-does the old fart walking by with his soggy roll up really make any difference ?


You are a very talented woodworker, can't you make a sign that looks official that says 'please don't play where we smoke' then put it outside the play area
simples

View attachment 35047


----------



## iampatman (Nov 4, 2015)

n brown said:


> used to be a time a person could piss where they wanted, never mind a bit of washing up water. dogs and horses still can of course.
> everything is starting to get on my fecking nerves- today i passed the gate to a play area,adjacent to a busy road and car park, and there was a little sign on the gate,in little person writing ' please don't smoke where we play '
> aaarrgghhh! kids,you're enveloped in carcinogens,all ignored by the chelsea tractor driving do-gooders-does the old fart walking by with his soggy roll up really make any difference ?



That's like the kids on the billboards on the motorway who look like something out of an Enid Blyton novel who say with sickly grins "my Dad works here" - Does he F**k!! 

I feel like pulling over and spray painting over their faces - "Well tell him to fecking get on with it then!!"

Pat


----------



## portiapug (Nov 4, 2015)

There seems to be a compulsion to pour grey water down drains.

Why not pour it on to the ground? It will either sink into the soil or evaporate in the heat of Summer.*

The bugs will be most grateful. Some surface drains are connected to streams and watercourses. The waterborne bugs will not be amused. :rolleyes2:

*This may not apply in Scotland.


----------



## Admin (Nov 4, 2015)

portiapug said:


> evaporate in the heat of Summer



If it is on a hard surface it leaves the smell behind, not nice for the next person who stops there.


----------



## Admin (Nov 4, 2015)

Just as a point, if you do use bio washing chemicals in your toilet or waste, please do not empty them in places that have spetic tanks.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 5, 2015)

Just for the record We have emptied our grey waste onto the grass discreetly when no one is there but I am sure there will be some who don't, with either grey or black, but whatever anyone does with their Gary waste whether they go onto a site to or empty it on the grass in the 'gully' or wherever,or what ever suits you do it, just don't condem those that might like to go onto a site now and again,


----------



## Captain Biggles (Nov 5, 2015)

*Is this 'Ecological Horror' never going to cease.....*



Admin said:


> The problem is that using a plastic bag then disposing of it, does more damage than the bits of organic waste it catches.



Yes, but think of the carbon footprint that your e-mail telling us that, creates and in addition to all those wasted electons! :lol-053:

(I see from my latest Neighbourhood Watch newsletter that the feral Youtherage of Bearley have been causing havoc again, so it was not just a personalized paintball vendetta against you & your motorhome.)

     Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## portiapug (Nov 5, 2015)

Admin said:


> If it is on a hard surface it leaves the smell behind, not nice for the next person who stops there.



I never run water off where the van is stood (and others will be in the future). That is why I carry a bucket. The grey water is chucked on to a grassy area or in the back of a hedge. All done after dark when there is nobody about.

It is more likely that Site users will dribble out their grey waste on to their pitch (another reason for not using Sites).


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 5, 2015)

Admin said:


> Just as a point, if you do use bio washing chemicals in your toilet or waste, please do not empty them in places that have spetic tanks.



I doubt if there would be enough to cause any damage. We are not on mains drainage & have a BioDisc (posh septic tank with a motor). We regularly dump our black & grey waste into it, not to mention that I use bio liquids, bleach & toilet cleaners in the house with no ill effects. Mind you that horrid blue chemical stuff would probably upset it.


----------



## DavidB963 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I doubt if there would be enough to cause any damage. We are not on mains drainage & have a BioDisc (posh septic tank with a motor). We regularly dump our black & grey waste into it, not to mention that I use bio liquids, bleach & toilet cleaners in the house with no ill effects. Mind you that horrid blue chemical stuff would probably upset it.




A septic tank can take blue fluid.  I was running a rally at a location that was run by a health and safety berk. (Not me though I am qualified, prefer "not so" common sense though).  We had to do COSHH and Risk assessments for everything.  We got all the COSHH sheets from the manufacturers and contacted SEPA and the Highlands Council.  The guy was then quite happy and we rallied there numerous times.

Dave


----------



## jeanette (Nov 5, 2015)

portiapug said:


> I never run water off where the van is stood (and others will be in the future). That is why I carry a bucket. The grey water is chucked on to a grassy area or in the back of a hedge. All done after dark when there is nobody about.
> 
> It is more likely that Site users will dribble out their grey waste on to their pitch (another reason for not using Sites).



When we go on to sites we always make sure that the tap is fully closed or use an aqua roll to make sure, I know that some one will say but why!! Well when we first bought the van and went away I noticed a damp patch on the site where we were so had to put a bucket under it,luckily we had a one.!!when we came home OH mended it but we were shocked as we never thought about it knowing that someone would be using that place after us, but always on a grassy verge or back of a hedge!!! :rulez::rulez:


----------



## iampatman (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm just wondering whether life is too short to agonise over grey water disposal. 

I've decided it is. 

Pat


----------



## n brown (Nov 5, 2015)

i've been wondering if agonising over grey water disposal might shorten my life
 i think it mig


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> i've been wondering if agonising over grey water disposal might shorten my life
> i think it mig



First dibs on his woodworking tools.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 5, 2015)

jeanette said:


> Well when we first bought the van and went away I noticed a damp patch


Did you go to your Doctor, at our age a damp patch is common but it depends where you left it whether it is urgent or not


----------



## maingate (Nov 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> i've been wondering if agonising over grey water disposal might shorten my life
> i think it mig



We live in hope Nigel.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 5, 2015)

If we are on a pitch or site for more than a few days I use our Fiamma 23 ltr roller tank to cart the waste off to the nearest drain. I was doing same recently on a Spanish site and an Englishwoman told me rather haughtily that I should be using the chemico point. I pointed out that it was only washing up water, but she still insisted that it should go elsewhere. 
In the end I told her in no uncertain terms to mind her own damn business! 
John


----------



## Martin P (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a long bit of string tied to our grey water discharge valve run to the drivers seat. When we get a polluting vw driver sitting 3 inches off our rear bumper we open the valve and give him a good dousing down


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wouldn't catch me worrying about my grey water, I just pull up in the middle of a carpark occupied or not and dump the Fekin lot, it keeps the dust down and washes the road at the same time.
Discreetly letting it run off into a grassy area or draining it into a bag with grass stuffed into it is really too much effort for me, don't know what all the fuss about is really. As for my black waste well you really don't want to know. :cheers::banana::lol-049:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 5, 2015)

I can smell 30 pages coming here lol


----------



## DAVEY (Nov 5, 2015)

*Grey Water*

The last time I stayed at Rutland I asked Arthur (The site warden) what to do with grey water, and He said 

" Chuck it straight in the 'edge mate"  so that's it, it's now official!

(At least at Rutland)

Their disposal for black water is collected in a septic tank and pumped out for disposal off site, so they don't want this filled up too quickly with grey waste.


----------



## Martin P (Nov 5, 2015)

Black waste is run to mid upper turret skylight with modified water cannon. Anyone mucks around with our van in the night gets it.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 5, 2015)

DAVEY said:


> The last time I stayed at Rutland I asked Arthur (The site warden) what to do with grey water, and He said
> 
> " Chuck it straight in the 'edge mate"  so that's it, it's now official!
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct, he told me to leave my valve open but I prefer to empty in to a bucket and spread it around a bit


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Black waste is run to mid upper turret skylight with modified water cannon. Anyone mucks around with our van in the night gets it.



I wondered what that was up the church wall!


----------



## Martin P (Nov 5, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I wondered what that was up the church wall!



Let us spray


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Let us spray



........And peeeeese be with you.


----------



## n brown (Nov 5, 2015)

my black waste goes into a tank which i can pressurise with a small on board compressor
with an airline attached,i can decorate your hall, through the letterbox, in about 2 minutes
given a reason of course-i'm not mad!


----------



## jeanette (Nov 6, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Did you go to your Doctor, at our age a damp patch is common but it depends where you left it whether it is urgent or not



Must admit tezza where it was you could'nt see it!! So all is well and no don't wear light clothes:rolleyes2:


----------



## Martin P (Nov 6, 2015)

Grey water? Spread it not on stony ground but buyeth thee a watering can and goeth forth unto thy municipal park and there do nourish thine flower beds


----------



## andyjanet (Nov 6, 2015)

when we leave an area where we have been parked for a while i always open the grey tap slightly, this leaves a trail of water so everytime i go onto a roundabout and take the wrong turn i can see where ive come from and where ive been, saves money on sat navs, i only get confused when its raining, :lol-053: andy


----------



## Beemer (Nov 6, 2015)

I occasionally park in woodland near my parents house in south Wales, and I always dump my grey water in the woods on the soft ground, not the hard ground of the car park.
Nothing much worse than seeing a grey (and it is grey once dry) trail leading across a car park where someone has opened their grey waste valve and driven off.  It does smell!


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have always felt comfortable about putting my grey waste on the verg or in the hedge. 
I wonder also about what you call black waste. I do not use blue goo and feel that if I was in the country and not near a stream the hedge might benefit, after all they used to collect all the night soil from London and use it on the fields at Lincoln s inn. Its only dangerous when it gets mixed up with water.
So now there's a topic for debate.


----------



## portiapug (Nov 6, 2015)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I have always felt comfortable about putting my grey waste on the verg or in the hedge.
> I wonder also about what you call black waste. I do not use blue goo and feel that if I was in the country and not near a stream the hedge might benefit, after all they used to collect all the night soil from London and use it on the fields at Lincoln s inn. Its only dangerous when it gets mixed up with water.
> So now there's a topic for debate.



Lincolns Inn is a centre for members of the Legal Profession I believe .......

...... so it's still full of s**t. :lol-049:


----------

